# Best Lines from Songs ... Which do you like.... ?



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

I make a rich woman beg
I'll make a good woman steal
I'll make an old woman blush
And make a young girl squeal
I wanna be yours pretty baby
Yours and yours alone
I'm here to tell ya honey
That I'm bad to the bone

(Name that tune!)


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I make a rich woman beg
> I'll make a good woman steal
> I'll make an old woman blush
> And make a young girl squeal
> ...


you should have left out the last line.....


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 11, 2015)

The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
That's how it goes


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 12, 2015)

I'll be there till the stars don't shine
Till the heavens burst and
The words don't rhyme...

Excellent strings, especially when you're 17


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 13, 2015)

I see a dust trail following an old red Nova
Baby blue eyes, your head on my shoulder
You don't look a day over fast cars and freedom
That sunset river bank first time feeling


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 13, 2015)

I have to post all of this one because the whole song is so funny

Let me be your mailman and I'll always come through.
There's no denyin', come rain or shine, I'll deliver my love to you.
I do things by the letter, you can put your stamp on me
'Cause there ain't nobody better for a special delivery.

_[Chorus:]_
Like a pony express in the wild, wild west, I'll ride hard all night long.
And I can saddle up fast, get you there first class long before the dawn.
You know your mail's gonna get to you come snow, rain, sleet or hail
'Cause I'm a top flight, hold-you-tight,
Get-you-there-by-daylight, do-you-right overnight male.

I know your heart is fragile, so I'll handle it with care.
There ain't no doubt, I know love's route, so baby let me take you there.
I'll bring you cards and flowers, but I know just what you need.
Just give me 24-hours satisfaction guarantee.

_[Chorus]_

Yeah I'm a top flight, hold you tight,
Get you there by daylight, do you right overnight male.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2015)

Most times you can't hear them talk, other times ya can.
It's that same old cliche,
Is that a woman or a man.

You always see my number,
But ya don't dare make a stand


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 13, 2015)

The silence of a falling star
Lights up a purple sky.
And as I wonder where you are
I'm so lonesome I could cry.

That was written back when songs painted a picture you could actually see in your mind and feel.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 13, 2015)

I make my living off the evening news
Just give me something
Something I can use
People love it when you lose
They love dirty laundry
Well, I coulda been an actor
But I wound up here
I just have to look good
I don't have to be clear
Come and whisper in my ear
Give us dirty laundry
Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em all around
We got the bubble headed
Bleached blonde
Comes on at five
She can tell you 'bout the plane crash
With a gleam in her eye
It's interesting when people die
Give us dirty laundry.........


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Most times you can't hear them talk, other times ya can.
> It's that same old cliche,
> Is that a woman or a man.
> 
> ...



Metallica?  Romantic of long distances and trucks


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 13, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I make a rich woman beg
> ...


 
Oh DOH!! That's funny, and I forgot I even created this thread!!!


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Most times you can't hear them talk, other times ya can.
> It's that same old cliche,
> Is that a woman or a man.
> 
> ...


 
*TURN THE PAGE*!

My husband's song


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 13, 2015)

bear513 said:


> I make my living off the evening news
> Just give me something
> Something I can use
> People love it when you lose
> ...


 
Love Don Henley.  Here's my favorite by him:

_Out on the road today, I saw a DEADHEAD sticker on a Cadillac
A little voice inside my head said, "Don't look back. You can never look back"
I thought I knew what love was
What did I know?
Those days are gone forever
I should just let them go but-_


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Most times you can't hear them talk, other times ya can.
> ...


He is a wise man
And, Sbiker that's Seger 

I've done a LOT of hitchhiking and I always sang that to myself, walking the dark interstate


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 13, 2015)

You just can't beat country for clever lyrics

Ants on a log
Floatin down a river
Runnin around
But not gettin anywhere
Powerstearin wheels
Just ain't connected
And we can't jump off like flees on a dog
Can't fly away like flies on a hog
We're really just along for the ride like ants on a log


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 13, 2015)

Here is another.  Great words of wisdom.  Sounds just like something my grandfather would have said
Don't ever sell your saddle
Never owe another man
Watch where you spit on a windy day
Don't use words you don't understand
Find the Lord before you need him
And never lose your pride
Don't ever sell your saddle
'Cause life's a long, long ride.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 13, 2015)

'cause tramps like us, baby we were born to run!


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 13, 2015)

I there a better angry, bitter song than this....?:

_You seem very well, things look peaceful
I'm not quite as well, I thought you should know
Did you forget about me, Mr. Duplicity?
I hate to bug you in the middle of dinner
It was a slap in the face how quickly I was replaced
And are you thinking of me when you f**k her?_


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 13, 2015)

Now I'm not gonna jump to conclusions,
Or throw away this perfect romance,
Even though I saw him dancing last night
With a girl in leopard skin pants.
Oh he's probably stuck in traffic,
And he'll be here in a little while.
Just call me Cleopatra, everybody,
Cause I'm the Queen of Denial.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 13, 2015)

"Yes, I received your letter yesterday
about the time the doorknob broke.
When you asked how I was doing,
Was that some kind of joke?

All these people that you mentioned.
Yes, I know them, they"re quite lame.
I had to rearrange their faces,
and give them all another name.

Right now, I don't read too good.
Don't send me no more letters, no.
Not unless you mail them from
Desolation Row."

Dylan


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 13, 2015)

This one can't be left out, just a one liner

Here's a quarter, call someone who cares


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2015)

I've got better idea!  Fuck me, you ugly son of a bitch

The way you squeeze my lemon I think I'm gonna fall right out of bed

The crux of the biscuit is the apostrophe

There's a lady whose sure all that glitters is gold


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey hey baby when you walk that way, watch your honey drip I can't keep away

I only want to say, if there is a way, take this cup away from me for I don't want to taste its poison


----------



## westwall (Jul 13, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I make a rich woman beg
> I'll make a good woman steal
> I'll make an old woman blush
> And make a young girl squeal
> ...







From THE greatest song of all time!  (IMHO)

"The change, it had to come
We knew it all along
We were liberated from the fold, that's all
And the world looks just the same
And history ain't changed
'Cause the banners, they are flown in the next war"


----------



## westwall (Jul 13, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've got better idea!  Fuck me, you ugly son of a bitch
> 
> The way you squeeze my lemon I think I'm gonna fall right out of bed
> 
> ...










That would be Led Zeppelin for 800 Mr. Trebek!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I've got better idea!  Fuck me, you ugly son of a bitch
> ...



Yes, and Frank Zappa


----------



## Sbiker (Jul 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



I didn't know, it's a cover  But "Garage inc." was a good background for a student parties "men only"


----------



## westwall (Jul 13, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...







Oh yeah!  I forgot the Zappa connection.  Traveling Riverside Blues is one of my favorite Zeppelin songs.


----------



## westwall (Jul 13, 2015)

I always thought this line was clever as well....


"I had opinions
That didn't matter
I had a brain
That felt like pancake batter
I got a backyard
With nothing in it
Except a stick
A dog
And a box with something in it"


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 13, 2015)

And an original by the gentleman whose little ditties (but not this particular one) were such staples of children's lives on Sesame Street.....
_
Spring is here, spring is here
Life is skittles and life is beer
I think the loveliest time of the year
Is the spring, I do, don't you? Course you do
But there's one thing that makes spring complete for me
And makes every Sunday a treat for me

All the world seems in tune on a spring afternoon
When we're poisoning pigeons in the park
Every Sunday you'll see my sweetheart and me
As we poison the pigeons in the park_

Poisoning Pigeons In The Park Lyrics - Tom Lehrer


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2015)

You can check out any time you like but you can never leave


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 13, 2015)

Another Saturday another date
She would be ready but she'd always make them wait
In the hallway in anticipation
They didn't know the night would end up in frustration


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I make a rich woman beg
> ...


 
If not, it's definitely one of them, and the most classic line:

"Meet the new boss... same as the old boss"

_(Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who)_


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 13, 2015)

Grandpappy told my pappy, back in my day, son
A man had to answer for the wicked that he done
Take all the rope in Texas 
Find a tall oak tree, round up all of them bad boys
Hang them high in the street for all the people to see


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2015)

I wanna check you for ticks


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 13, 2015)

hortysir said:


> I wanna check you for ticks


Yeah and from the same song...Your pants are playing peek-a-boo.  I sure wish I could see the other half of your butterfly tattoo


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 13, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna check you for ticks
> ...


The whole song "Online" is right on as well and the video is such a crack up


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 13, 2015)

> *Lost for Words Lyrics*
> 
> I was spending my time in the doldrums
> I was caught in a cauldron of hate
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 15, 2015)

_I know a town where people are running
Away from life - it seems always funny
They think they are smart
Don't doubt what they say
Scared of a change
Existing only_

(Name that Tune!)


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 15, 2015)

_I know your life is empty 
And you hate to face this world alone 
So you're searching for an angel 
Someone who can make you whole 
I can not save you 
I can't even save myself_

(Save Yourself - Stabbing Westward)


----------



## freshie23 (Jul 19, 2015)

Pearl Jam - "Sirens"

It's a fragile thing
This life we lead
If I think too much I can get overwhelmed by the grace
By which we live our lives with death over our shoulders
Want you to know that should I go
I always loved you, held you high above, true.
I study your face, and the fear goes away

Bob Dylan - "it's alright ma"

The handmade blade, the child’s balloon
Eclipses both the sun and moon
To understand you knew too soon

Bob Dylan - "The Ballad of Frankie Lee and Judas Priest"

So when you see your neighbor carrying something, help him with his load. And don't go mistaking paradise for that home across the road


----------



## konradv (Jul 28, 2015)

"Shouldn't have took more than you gave. Wouldn't be in this mess today."    DAVE MASON/TRAFFIC


----------



## konradv (Jul 28, 2015)

"And in the end the love you take is equal to the love you make."  LENNON/McCARTNEY


----------



## konradv (Jul 28, 2015)

...and of course...

"I've been Ayn Randed nearly branded a Communist 'cause I'm left-handed."   PAUL SIMON


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 29, 2015)

Is a dream a lie, if it don't come true, or is it something worse?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 29, 2015)

I wish for just one moment,
you could stand inside my shoes,
just so you'd know,
what a drag it is to see you!


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2015)

"Why ... .did you let me run, when you knew I'd fall through the gaping hold where your heart should be?"

_(Of Crime & Passion - Duran Duran)_


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I make a rich woman beg
> I'll make a good woman steal
> I'll make an old woman blush
> And make a young girl squeal
> ...


Hmmmmm.......let me guess.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> I wish for just one moment,
> you could stand inside my shoes,
> just so you'd know,
> what a drag it is to see you!


The Billo_Really song. 

*just kidding*


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2015)

Name That Tune....

"Well I tried before to tell her, of the feelings that I have for her in my heart.
  Every time that I come near her I just lose my nerve as I've done from the start....."


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2015)

I get it cracking like a bad back.
Bitch talking she the queen, when she looking like a lab rat
I'm Angelina, you Jennifer
Come on bitch, you see where Brad at
Ice my wrists and I piss on bitches
You can suck my diznik if you take this jizzes
You don't like them disses, give my ass some kisses
Yeah they know what this is, giving this the business
Cause I pull up and I'm stuntin' but I ain't a stuntman
Yes I'm rockin' Jordans but I ain't a jumpman
Bitches play the back cause they know I'm the front man
Put me on the dollar cause I'm who they trust in
Ayo SB, what's the fucks good?
We ship platinum, them bitches are shipping wood
Them nappy headed hoes but my kitchen good
I wish, I wish, I wish, I wish, I wish, I wish
A bitch would

_[Hook:]_
You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe _[x3]_
You a stupid hoe, (yeah) you a, you a stupid hoe
You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (stupid, stupid)
You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (you stupid, stupid)
You a stupid hoe, you a, you a stupid hoe (you stupid, stupid)
You a stupid hoe, (yeah) you a, you a stupid hoe (you stupid, stupid)

NICKI MINAJ LYRICS - Stupid Hoe​


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2015)

Something takes a part of me
Something lost and never seen
Every time I start to believe
Something's raped and taken from me

_(Freak on a Leash - Korn)_


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2015)

Come and put your name on it
Put your name on it
Come and put your name on it
Your name
Bet you wanna put your name on it
Put your name on it
Come and put your name on it
Ba-ba-baby

It's not even my birthday
But he want to lick the icing off
I know you want it in the worst way
Can't wait to blow my candles out

He want that cake, cake,
Cake, cake, cake, cake, cake
Cake, cake, cake, cake, cake
Cake, cake, cake

Ooh baby, I like it
You so excited
Don't try to hide it
I'mma make you my bitch
Cake, cake, cake, cake
Cake, cake, cake, cake
Cake, cake, cake, cake
Cake, cake, cake
RIHANNA LYRICS - Birthday Cake​


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Come and put your name on it
> Put your name on it
> Come and put your name on it
> Your name
> ...


 
I did not take you as the Rihanna/Nicki Minaj type MW!  Interesting!
(I like the lyrics to the Riahnna song a little better...)


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2015)

Song by 2 Chainz
Yeah
 Birthday, it's your birthday
 If I die bury me inside the Louis store
 They ask me what I do and who I do it for
 And how I come up with this shit up in the studio
 All I want for my birthday is a big booty hoe
 All I want for my birthday is a big booty hoe
 When I die, bury me inside the Gucci store
 When I die, bury me inside the Louis store
 All I want for my birthday is a big booty hoe
 All I want for my birthday is a big booty hoe
 She got a big booty so I call her Big Booty
 Scrr Scrr, Wrists moving, cookin' to it
 I'm in the kitchen, yams everywhere
 Just made a jugg I got bands everywhere
 You the realest nigga breathin' if I hold my breath
 Referee, with the whistle (err), hold his tech
 Extendo clip, extendo roll


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2015)

*MacArthur Park*
Song by Richard Harris
Spring was never waiting for us, girl
It ran one step ahead
As we followed in the dance
Between the parted pages and were pressed
In love's hot, fevered iron
Like a striped pair of pants
MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark
All the sweet green icing flowing down
Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it
'Cause it took so long to bake it
And I'll never have that recipe again
Oh, no
I recall the yellow cotton dress
Foaming like a wave
On the ground around your knees
The birds, like tender babies in your hands
And the old men playing checkers
By the trees
MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark
All the sweet green icing flowing down
Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 29, 2015)

There's nothing worse in this world than payback from a jealous girl
The laws of men they don't apply when blood gets in a woman's eye


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Come and put your name on it
> ...


Just showing the absurdity of it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I get it cracking like a bad back.
> Bitch talking she the queen, when she looking like a lab rat
> I'm Angelina, you Jennifer
> Come on bitch, you see where Brad at
> ...



Disgusting.  You have terrible taste in music.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> There's nothing worse in this world than payback from a jealous girl
> The laws of men they don't apply when blood gets in a woman's eye



Um yeah, there are much worse things.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Name That Tune....
> 
> "Well I tried before to tell her, of the feelings that I have for her in my heart.
> Every time that I come near her I just lose my nerve as I've done from the start....."



Every Little Thing She Does is Magic.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

If one bell should ring
In celebration for a king
So fast the heart should beat
As proud the head with heavy feet, yeah

Days went by when you and I
Made an eternal summers glow
As far away and distant
Our mutual time to grow

Oh, the sweet refrain
Soothes the soul and calms the pain
Oh, Albion remains
Sleeping now to rise again


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

^^^

That is from this, one of the BEST songs ever made!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

What song?  

The drinks flow
People forget
That big wheel spins, the hair thins
People forget
Forget they're hiding
The news slows
People forget
The shares crash, hopes are dashed
People forget
Forget they're hiding.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Oh, so you are trying to be risque?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, if you want disgusting filthy song lyrics, Lil Kim should do ya!   

*LIL' KIM LYRICS*
"How Many Licks?"
(feat. Sisqo)

_[Sisqo]_
Hold up
So what you're saying is, oh
(Niggaz got me pissed like Lil' Kim)
You want to get freaky again, aight
A-ooh-ah-ooh
Oh, oh, oh, oh

_[Lil' Kim]_
I've been a lot of places, seen a lot of faces
Ah hell I even fuck with different races
A white dude - his name was John
He had a Queen Bee Rules tattoo on his arm, uh
He asked me if I'd be his date for the prom
and he'd buy me a horse, a Porsche and a farm
Dan my nigga from Down South
Used to like me to spank him and cum in his mouth
And Tony he was Italian (Uh-huh)
And he didn't give a fuck (Uh-huh)
That's what I liked about him
He ate my pussy from dark till the mornin
Called his girl up and told her we was bonin
Puerto Rican papi, used to be a Deacon
But now he be sucking me off on the weekend
And this black dude I called King Kong
He had a big ass dick and a hurricane tongue

_[Sisqo]_
So, how many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Cause I've got to know)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Tell me)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Oh, oh)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh)

_[Lil' Kim]_
This verse goes out to my niggaz in jail
Beatin they dicks to the double-X-L; Magazine (uhh)
You like how I look in the aqua green? Get your Vaseline
Roll some weed with some tissue and close your eyes
Then imagine your tongue in between my thighs
_[Moans]_ Baby.. ohh.. yes ohh!
Jailer.. open up.. cell, block, eight
_[sexual sounds]_
Alright nigga, that's enough
Stop, look and listen; get back to your position
Kim got your dick hard, startin fights in the yard
Hotter than a Pop Tart fresh out of the toaster
Niggaz do anything for a Lil' Kim poster
Eses, Bloods, Crips, all the thugs 
Up North in the hole, they all wanna know

_[Sisqo]_
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Tell me, ha)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Tell me, oh yeah)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Oh, oh)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Oh, oh, oh, oh)

_[Lil' Kim]_
If you drivin in the street, hold on to your seat
Niggaz, grab your meat while I ride the beat
And if you see a shiny black Lamborghini fly by ya
(Shoom!) That's me the Knight Rider
Dressed in all black with the gat in the lap
Lunatics in the street - gotta keep the heat
Sixty on the bezel, a hundred on the rings
Sittin pretty baby with a Cash Money bling
12 A.M. I'm on the way to club
After three bottles I'll be ready to fuck
Some niggaz even put me on their grocery lists
Right next to the whip cream and box of chocolates
Designer pussy, my shit come in flavors
High-class taste niggaz got to spend paper
Lick it right the first time or you gotta do it over
Like it's rehearsal for a Tootsie commercial

_[Sisqo]_
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Tell me, ha)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Tell me, oh yeah)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Oh, oh)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Oh, oh, oh, oh)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Tell me)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Let me know, let me know)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Oh, oh)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Oh, oh yeah)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Yeah)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Oh, oh)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Baby tell me)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?
(Oh, oh, oh)
How many licks does it take till you get to the center of the?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 29, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
> That's how it goes



certainly but that is only the case if you allow it 

*So tenderly
Your story is
Nothing more
Than what you see
Or
What you've done
Or will become
Standing strong
Do you belong
In your skin
Just wondering*


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I get it cracking like a bad back.
> ...


Didn't say I liked it......just wanted to show how stupid it was. People are making money off of this crap.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



A lot of the "lady" rappers are just disgusting and nothing more.  And who do we think is buying and listening to this crap?  Preteens and teen girls.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

Here are some what were considered risque lyrics back in the 60s/70s  . . . what song is this?  And no cheating!   

Drop down, baby, let your daddy see.
Drop down, my lady, just dream of me
Well, my mama allow me to fool around all night long
Well, I may look like I'm crazy, I should know right from wrong
See me comin', throw your man outdoor
Ain't no stranger, done been this way before
See me comin', mama, I throw your man outdoor
I ain't no stranger, I been this way before.
Put on your night shirt and your morning gown
You know by night I'm gonna shake 'em on down
Put on your night shirt, mama, and your morning gown
Well, you know by night I'm sure gonna shake 'em on down
Shake it, shake it


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2015)

And these are some interesting lyrics.  I always wondered if this was really about his car, or is he comparing a woman to a car?    I suppose it could go either way.  

Greasy slicked down body, groovy leather trim
I like the way you hold the road, mama, it ain't no sin

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Trouble-free transmission, helps your oil's flow
Mama, let me pump your gas, mama, let me do it all

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Dig that heavy metal underneath your hood
Baby, I could work all night, believe I've got the perfect tools

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

A model built for comfort, really built with style
Specialist tradition, mama, let me feast my eyes

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Factory air-conditioned, heat begins to rise
Guaranteed to run for hours, mama it's a perfect size

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Groovin' on the freeway, gauge is on the red
Gun down on my gasoline, I believe I'm gonna crack a head

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

I can't stop talking about, come to me for service every hundred miles
Baby, let me check your points, fix your overdrive

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Fully automatic, comes in any size
Makes me wonder what I did, before we synchronized

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Feather-light suspension, coils just couldn't hold
I'm so glad I took a look inside your showroom doors

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Oh, I can't stop talkin' about


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 29, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> The Billo_Really song.
> 
> *just kidding*


Actually, this is my theme song...

_Sometimes I park in handicapped spaces
while handicapped people, 
make handicapped faces

I'm an asshole, asshole,
the worlds biggest asshole!
_​__


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 29, 2015)

I always like these lyrics...


_ I'm gonna find myself a girl
Who can show me what laughter means
And we'll fill in the missing colors
In each other's paint-by-number dreams
And then we'll put our dark glasses on
And we'll make love until our strength is gone
And when the morning light comes streaming in
We'll get up and do it again
Get it up again_
​


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 29, 2015)

_We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground.
What have we found?
The same old fears.
Wish you were here._


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 29, 2015)

Well I'm upper upper class high society
God's gift to ballroom notoriety
And I always fill my ballroom
The event is never small
The social pages say I've got
The biggest balls of all

I've got big balls
I've got big balls
They're such big balls
And they're dirty big balls
And he's got big balls
And she's got big balls
(But we've got the biggest balls of them all)

And my balls are always bouncing
My ballroom always full
And everybody cums and cums again
If your name is on the guest list
No one can take you higher
Everybody says I've got
Great balls of fire


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 29, 2015)

I always liked this one too....

_When I was young I knew everything
And she, a punk who rarely ever took advice
Now I'm guilt-stricken, sobbin' with my head on the floor
Stopped a baby's breath and a shoe full of rice, no

Can't be held responsible
She was touchin' her face
I won't be held responsible
She fell in love in the first place

For the life of me 
I can not remember 
What made us think that we were wise and we'd never compromise
For the life of me
I can not believe we'd ever die 
For these sins
We were merely freshmen_​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm not searching for a reason to enjoy myself
Seems it's better done than argued with somebody else


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 21, 2015)

That's why I say 
I'm gonna ram it, ram it, ram it 
Ram it up yer poop chute


----------



## peach174 (Sep 21, 2015)

Born to Be Wild
Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2015)

Who said:

_You've been sitting much too long 

There's a permanent crease in your right and wrong _


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2015)

Another hint:

_There's a midget standing tall _
_
And the giant beside him about to fall _


----------



## hjmick (Sep 21, 2015)

Sbiker said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Most times you can't hear them talk, other times ya can.
> ...




METALLICA?! Somebody ban this guy...


Metallica did a shitty cover of a great song. Know the original and ye shall be saved...


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2015)

The single best line from rock and roll:

"...with fingernails that shine like Justice..."


----------



## hortysir (Sep 21, 2015)

Now you're standing in the neon looking like a high I wanna be on


----------



## gipper (Sep 21, 2015)

This is without question the best...

*I really love your peaches
Want to shake your tree*


----------



## hjmick (Sep 21, 2015)

gipper said:


> This is without question the best...
> 
> *I really love your peaches*
> *Want to shake your tree*




Okay Maurice...


----------



## gipper (Sep 21, 2015)

hjmick said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is without question the best...
> ...


Who is Maurice?


----------



## gipper (Sep 21, 2015)

hjmick said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is without question the best...
> ...


Just got it.....Steve Miller....Maurice....got it.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 21, 2015)

gipper said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



The space cowboy, the gangster of love... The Joker.


----------



## norwegen (Sep 21, 2015)

_Gather round boys to this tale that I tell
You wanna know how to take a short trip to hell?
It's guaranteed to get your own place in hell
Just take your lovely daughter and push her in the well
Take your lovely daughter and throw her in the well_


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 21, 2015)

That her face, at first just ghostly,
Turned a whiter shade of pale


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2015)

How about this one, different song from my earlier hints:

_With hunger at her heels_
_Freedom in her eyes_
_She dances on her knees_
_Pirate prince at her side_


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 21, 2015)

And you can see them there on Sunday morning
Stand up and sing about what it's like up there
They called it paradise, I don't know why
You call some place paradise, kiss it goodbye


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 21, 2015)

On a Sunday morning sidewalk
I'm wishing Lord that I was stoned
'Cause there's something in a Sunday
That makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothin' short of dyin'
That's half as lonesome as the sound
Of a sleepin' city sidewalk
And Sunday mornin' comin' down.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 22, 2015)

And if, you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying
You would never break the chain

*(Fleetwood Mac - The Chain)*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 22, 2015)

konradv said:


> Another hint:
> 
> _There's a midget standing tall _
> 
> _And the giant beside him about to fall _



Sly


----------



## konradv (Sep 22, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Another hint:_There's a midget standing tall_
> ...


----------



## NoNukes (Sep 22, 2015)

Wish I didn't know now
What I didn't know then


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 22, 2015)

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



No Googeling either 

Sly was fucking awesome


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 22, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> Wish I didn't know now
> What I didn't know then


 
Against The Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 22, 2015)

I didn't realize we were playing name that tune (no googling) - will not post name/title next time


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 22, 2015)

Masquerading as a man with a reason
My charade is the event of the seaon


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 22, 2015)

California sunlight, sweet Calcutta rain


----------



## hortysir (Sep 22, 2015)

gipper said:


> This is without question the best...
> 
> *I really love your peaches
> Want to shake your tree*


Or


Squeeze my lemon til the juice runs down my leg


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 22, 2015)

Buns up and kneeling
I was a wheeling and a dealing


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 22, 2015)

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



...be mice elf again


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 22, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Buns up and kneeling
> I was a wheeling and a dealing



Just one time...I'd love to hear that playing just one time on the radio

That's Tina Turner and her backup singers too


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

I stand up next to a mountain
Chop it down with the edge of my hand . . .


----------



## gipper (Sep 22, 2015)

hortysir said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is without question the best...
> ...


Well now...you are getting obscene!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2015)

I always thought Led Zeppelin's "Trampled Under Foot" was pretty clever lyrics wise.    Is it about a car or a woman?  Maybe both?  Lol.  

Greasy slicked down body, groovy leather trim
I like the way you hold the road, mama, it ain't no sin

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Trouble-free transmission, helps your oil's flow
Mama, let me pump your gas, mama, let me do it all

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Dig that heavy metal underneath your hood
Baby, I could work all night, believe I've got the perfect tools

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

A model built for comfort, really built with style
Specialist tradition, mama, let me feast my eyes

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Factory air-conditioned, heat begins to rise
Guaranteed to run for hours, mama it's a perfect size

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Groovin' on the freeway, gauge is on the red
Gun down on my gasoline, I believe I'm gonna crack a head

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

I can't stop talking about, come to me for service every hundred miles
Baby, let me check your points, fix your overdrive

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Fully automatic, comes in any size
Makes me wonder what I did, before we synchronized

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Feather-light suspension, coils just couldn't hold
I'm so glad I took a look inside your showroom doors

Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love
Talkin' 'bout love

Oh, I can't stop talkin' about love


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I stand up next to a mountain
> Chop it down with the edge of my hand . . .


----------



## hjmick (Sep 22, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Masquerading as a man with a reason
> My charade is the event of the seaon



I was twelve years old when _Leftoverture _came out...


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 22, 2015)

hjmick said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Masquerading as a man with a reason
> ...


 
I love those lyrics  And of all of Kansas songs.....


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 22, 2015)

My heart's like an open book
For the whole world to read
Sometimes, nothing keeps me together
At the seams


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

Some people call me the space cowboy, yeah.  Some call me the gangsta of lo-ove.  Some people call me Maurice, Rah-raw, cuz I speak of the pompitous of love.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)

Guess.   

Swept New York a glancing kiss.  To those who claim they know.  To know the shrieks the seaman hears.  The devil is in his ho-wo-ome.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2015)

^^^

Okay, I will tell you then.  It's Zeppelin of course!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2015)

What about this one?  

I walk these streets
A loaded six-string on my back
I play for keeps 'cause I might not make it back
I been everywhere, still, I'm standing tall
I've seen a million faces
And I've rocked them all!!!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2015)

Love this one:

Don't the hours go shorter as the days go by
We never get to stop and open our eyes
One minute your waiting for the sky to fall
The next you're dazzled by the beauty of it all


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> What about this one?
> 
> I walk these streets
> A loaded six-string on my back
> ...



Okay, I'll just tell you.   

I don't care if people think Bon Jovi is gay.  I love this song, and it was from Young Guns.  

Another good lines from this one:

It's all the same, only the names will change
Everyday, it seems we're wastin' away
Another place where the faces are so cold
I drive all night just to get back home


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 26, 2015)

Here is how i feel right now, chics:

It's not in the way that you hold me
It's not in the way you say you care
It's not in the way you've been treating my friends
It's not in the way that you'll stay till the end
It's not in the way you look or the things that you say that you do.....

for the lies....

love isn't always on time.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 27, 2015)

_Glenn Miller loved performing it back when I was young....._

Why are the stars always winkin' and blinkin' above?
What makes a fellow start thinkin' of fallin' in love?
It's not the season, the reason is plain as the moon
It's just *Elmer's tune*

What makes a lady of eighty go out on the loose?
Why does a gander meander in search of a goose?
What puts the kick in a chicken, the magic in June?
It's just *Elmer's tune*

Listen, listen, there's a lot you're li'ble to be missin'
Sing it, swing it, any old way and any old time
The hurdy gurdies, the birdies, the cop on the beat
The candy maker, the baker, the man on the street
The city charmer, the farmer, the man in the moon
All sing *Elmer's tune*


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

Do my shit undercover
Now it's time for for the blubber
Blabber
To watch dat belly get fatter
Fat boy on a diet
Don't try it
I'll check your ass like a looter in a riot
Much too fast like a sumo slammin' dat ass
Leavin' your face in the grass
You know
I don't take a chulo
Lightly
Bitch just jealous 'cause he can't outwrite me
So kick that style, wicked
Wild
Happy face nigga never seen me smile
Whip dat mainframe
I'll explain
A nigga like me is goin' insane


----------



## gipper (Sep 29, 2015)

'Cause if my baby don't love me no more,
I know her sister will!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2015)

Watch out where the huskies go and don't you eat that yellow snow


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Interesting lyrics to this one.    What song is it?  

It's early morning, the sun comes out
Last night was shaking, pretty loud
My cat is purring and scratches my skin
So what is wrong with another sin?
The bitch is hungry she needs to tell
So give her inches and feed her well
More days to come, new places to go
I've got to leave it's time for a show . . .


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 13, 2015)

Breathe, breathe in the air
Don't be afraid to care
Leave but don't leave me
Look around and choose your own ground
For long you live and high you fly
And smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry
*And all you touch and all you see
Is all your life will ever be*

*Breathe-  Pink Floyd*


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 13, 2015)

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

April 26th, 1992
There was a riot on streets
Tell me where were you?
You were sittin' home watchin' your TV
While I was participating in some anarchy
First spot we hit it was my liquor store
I finally got all that alcohol I can't afford
With red lights flashin', time to retire
And then we turned that liquor store into a structure fire
Next stop we hit, it was the music shop,
It only took one brick to make the window drop
Finally we got our own P.A.
Where do you think I got this guitar that you're hearing today?


^^^

What song is it from?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 15, 2015)

Ya know...I never really pay attention to the words of songs. It's the music I enjoy. The beat. The instruments. Words? Meh.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> April 26th, 1992
> There was a riot on streets
> Tell me where were you?
> You were sittin' home watchin' your TV
> ...


 
Does not sounds familiar .... hmmm


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 16, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ya know...I never really pay attention to the words of songs. It's the music I enjoy. The beat. The instruments. Words? Meh.


 
If I like the sound (that's what I enjoy 1st) I'll pay attention to the lyrics, and if I like both... well those are my favorites


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > April 26th, 1992
> ...



Gotcha!   

Riot:  April 26, 1992 by _Sublime_


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Two pints of booze
Tell me are you a bad fish too (Are you a bad fish too?)
Ain't got no money to spend
I hope the night would never end
Lord knows I'm weak
Won't somebody get me off of this reef?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Life is too short, so love the one you got
'Cause you might get run over or you might get shot
Never start no static, I just get it off my chest
Never had to battle with no bulletproof vest
Take a small example, take a t-t-t-t-tip from me
Take all of your money, give it all to charity


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

That's when things got out of control.
She didn't want to, he had his way.
She said, "Let's Go"
He said, "No Way!"
Come on babe it's your lucky day.
Shut your mouth, were gonna do it my way.
Come on baby don't be afraid,
if it wasn't for date rape I'd never get laid.

He finished up and he started the car
He turned around and drove back to the bar.
He said."Now baby don't be sad, in my opinion you weren't half-bad."
She picked up a rock., threw it at the car, hit him in the head, now he's got a big scar.
Come on party people won't you listen to me.
Date Rape Story.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

^^^

Even better lyrics from the song posted above . . . 

One night in jail it was getting late.
He was butt-raped by a large inmate, and he screamed.
But the guards paid no attention to his cries.

That's when things got out of control.
The moral of the date rape story, it does not pay to be drunk and horny.
But that's the way it had to be.
They locked him up and threw away the key.
Well, I can't take pity on men of his kind,
even though he now takes it in the behind.

But that's the way it had to be.
They locked him up and threw away the key.
Well, I can't take pity on men of his kind,
even though he now takes it in the behind.
DATE RAPE!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 16, 2015)

Early morning April fourth, shot rings out in the Memphis sky.

Free at last, they took your life, they could not take your pride


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 16, 2015)

You say you haven't been the same since you had your little crash 
But you might feel better if I gave you some cash 
The more I think about it, Old Billy was right 
Let's kill all the lawyers, kill 'em tonight 
You don't want to work, you want to live like a king 
But the big, bad world doesn't owe you a thing


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Sell the kids for food
Weather changes moods
Spring is here again
Reproductive glands
He's the one
Who likes all the pretty songs
And he likes to sing along
And he likes to shoot his gun
But he knows not what it mean
Knows not what it mean
And I say
He's the one
Who likes all the pretty songs
And he likes to sing along
And he likes to shoot his gun
But he knows not what it mean
Knows not what it mean
And I say yeah
We can have some more
Nature is a whore
Bruises on the fruit
Tender age in bloom


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

A good night, the best in a long time
A new friend turned me on to an old favorite
Nothing better than a dealer who's high
Be high, convince them to buy
What's my drug of choice?
Well, what have you got?
I don't go broke
And I do it a lot
Seems so sick to the hypocrite norm
Running their boring drills
But we are an elite race of our own
The stoners, junkies, and freaks
Are you happy? I am, man.
Content and fully aware
Money, status, nothing to me
'Cause your life is empty and bare


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

What I see is unreal
I've written my own part
Eat of the apple, so young
I'm crawling back to start


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

My favorite AIC tune . . . 

We chase misprinted lies, we face the path of time
And yet I fight and yet I fight this battle all alone
No one to cry to, no place to call home
My gift of self is raped, my privacy is raked
And yet I find, yet I find repeating in my head
"If I can't be my own, I'd feel better dead"


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 16, 2015)

"The bigger the city, the brighter the lights...the bigger the dog, the harder the bite".


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 16, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Most times you can't hear them talk, other times ya can.
> It's that same old cliche,
> Is that a woman or a man.
> 
> ...



*"You always seem outnumbered*, you don't dare make a stand".


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I make a rich woman beg
> I'll make a good woman steal
> I'll make an old woman blush
> And make a young girl squeal
> ...




Prime Mover "The Weapon" (Grinder Mix) 

mostly an instrumental trance piece with some female vocals thrown in.

"Love is the only weapon. The only weapon is love."

then it goes into the telltale instrumental bit I'd be surprised if people don't recognize. Got a lot of radioplay back in the day.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

Chris Cornell, super hottie.   

I caught the moon today
Pick it up
And throw it away all right
I got the perfect steal
A cleaner love
With a dirty feel all right
Fall out and take the bait
Eat the fruit
And kiss the snake goodnight
Common ruse dirty face
Pretty noose is pretty hate
And I don't like
What you got me hanging from
Let your motor race
Pick it up
And get this mother gone
Out from and far away
The wooden stake
This thing has got me on
Diamond rope silver chain
Pretty noose is pretty pain
And I don't like
What you got me hanging from


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

You wired me awake
And hit me with a hand of broken nails
You tied my lead and pulled my chain
To watch my blood begin to boil
But I'm gonna break
I'm gonna break my
I'm gonna break my rusty cage
Yeah, I'm gonna break
I'm gonna break my
I'm gonna break my rusty cage
And run
Too cold to start a fire
I'm burning diesel burning dinosaur bones
I'll take the river down to still water
And ride a pack of dogs


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

And you stare at me
In your Jesus Christ pose
Arms held out
Like you've been carrying a load
And you swear to me
You don't want to be my slave
But you're staring at me
Like I need to be saved
In your Jesus Christ pose
Arms held out
In your Jesus Christ pose
Thorns and shroud
Like it's the coming of the Lord
And I swear to you
That I would never feed you pain
But your staring at me
Like I'm driving the nails
In your Jesus Christ pose


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

On a cob web afternoon,
In a room full of emptiness
By a freeway I confess
I was lost in the pages of a book full of death;
Reading how we'll die alone.
And if we're good we'll lay to rest,
Anywhere we want to go.

In your house I long to be;
Room by room patiently,
I'll wait for you there like a stone.
I'll wait for you there alone.

And on my deathbed I will pray to the gods and the angels,
Like a pagan to anyone who will take me to heaven;
To a place I recall, I was there so long ago.
The sky was bruised, the wine was bled, and there you led me on.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

I love this game.  I could play all day instead of working.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 16, 2015)

"All I need is the air that I breathe and to love you."


----------



## hortysir (Oct 16, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Most times you can't hear them talk, other times ya can.
> ...


Really?
Thanks
I always thought he was talking about the joint (number) tucked behind his ear and everyone was too scared to say anything.

File it under Chronic Lyrictosis
:S


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 16, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



That's a good idea for a thread, TBH.  Songs that you always messed up the words to.    Blinded By the Light, I can't be the only one who used to think it said "wrapped up like a douche."  Can I?


----------



## hortysir (Oct 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


And a rubber in the night



I'll never leave your pizza burning


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 17, 2015)

Good morning starshine

The earth says hello

You twinkle above us

We twinkle below

Good morning starshine

You lead us along

My love and me as we sing

Our early morning singing song


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 17, 2015)

But Come on, come on down Sweet Virginia,
Come on, honey child, I beg of you.
Come on, come on down, you got it in you.
(honey child)
Got to scrape that shit right off you shoes.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


 
I thought it was "wrecked up like a douche"....!


----------



## USNavyVet (Oct 17, 2015)

_Did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead roll in a cage._

That line has been my favorite for decades. Gotta love Pink Floyd.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 17, 2015)

You're dangerous cause your honest.
You're dangerous cause you don't know what you want


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 17, 2015)

USNavyVet said:


> _Did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead roll in a cage._
> 
> That line has been my favorite for decades. Gotta love Pink Floyd.


 
That's my favorite line from PF songs also!!!! Perfect!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

My favorite PF song is Shine On You Crazy Diamond.  

Nobody knows where you are, how near or how far.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Pile on many more layers and i'll be joining you there.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
And we'll bask in the shadow of yesterday's triumph,
And sail on the steel breeze.
Come on you boy child, you winner and loser,
Come on you miner for truth and delusion, and shine!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 1, 2016)

bear513 said:


> I make my living off the evening news
> Just give me something
> Something I can use
> People love it when you lose
> ...



One of the funniest lines too. 

People love it when you lose
They love dirty laundry
Well, I coulda been an actor
But I wound up here
I just have to look good
I don't have to be clear
Come and whisper in my ear
Give us dirty laundry


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 1, 2016)

Warning lights are flashing down at Quality Control
Somebody threw a spanner and they threw him in the hole
There's rumors in the loading bay and anger in the town
Somebody blew the whistle and the walls came down
There's a meeting in the boardroom they're trying to trace the smell
There's leaking in the washroom there's a sneak in personnel
Somewhere in the corridors someone was heard to sneeze
'goodness me could this be Industrial Disease?

The caretaker was crucified for sleeping at his post
They're refusing to be pacified it's him they blame the most
The watchdog's got rabies the foreman's got fleas
And everyone's concerned about Industrial Disease
There's panic on the switchboard tongues are ties in knots
Some come out in sympathy some come out in spots
Some blame the management some the employees
And everybody knows it's the Industrial Disease

The work force is disgusted downs tools and walks
Innocence is injured experience just talks
Everyone seeks damages and everyone agrees
That these are 'classic symptoms of a monetary squeeze'
On ITV and BBC they talk about the curse
Philosophy is useless theology is worse
History boils over there's an economics freeze
Sociologists invent words that mean 'Industrial Disease'

Doctor Parkinson declared 'I'm not surprised to see you here
You've got smokers cough from smoking, brewer's droop from drinking beer
I don't know how you came to get the Betty Davis knees
But worst of all young man you've got Industrial Disease'
He wrote me a prescription he said 'you are depressed
But I'm glad you came to see me to get this off your chest
Come back and see me later - next patient please
Send in another victim of Industrial Disease'

I go down to Speaker's Corner I'm thunderstruck
They got free speech, tourists, police in trucks
Two men say they're Jesus one of them must be wrong
There's a protest singer singing a protest song - he says
'they wanna have a war to keep us on our knees
They wanna have a war to keep their factories
They wanna have a war to stop us buying Japanese
They wanna have a war to stop Industrial Disease
They're pointing out the enemy to keep you deaf and blind
They wanna sap your energy incarcerate your mind
They give you Rule Brittania, gassy beer, page three
Two weeks in Espana and Sunday striptease'
Meanwhile the first Jesus says 'I'd cure it soon
Abolish monday mornings and friday afternoons'
The other one's on a hunger strike he's dying by degrees
How come Jesus gets Industrial Disease

I was a silkscreener of printed circuit boards when this song came out, and the words sure owned me for quite awhile.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 1, 2016)

I was still collecting 45's when I went to every length to get the 45 for this song. I didn't even know I wanted it so bad until then.


----------



## Militants (Jan 1, 2016)

the poops on itself
and starts whining 
for they are brown
as nuetella

Swedish Petter hip hop show with danish hip hoppers. Little bit of real humor.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 1, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> That's why I say
> I'm gonna ram it, ram it, ram it
> Ram it up yer poop chute



The line "corn hole" right after "poop chute" always stuck in my mind as lyrical genius.

While we are on Zappa's "Broken hearts are for assholes," I'd like to add this one from it.

You sniffed the reeking buns of angel
The story of a demented bread-boffer
And acted like it was cocaine


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 1, 2016)

There must be some way out of here
Said the joker to the thief
There's too much confusion, I can't get no relief
Businessmen, they drink my wine
Plowmen dig my earth
None of them along the line know what any of it is worth

No reason to get excited,the thief, he kindly spoke
There are many here among us who feel that life is but a joke
But you and I, we've been through that, and this is not our fate
So let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late

All along the watchtower, princes kept the view
While all the women came and went, barefoot servants, too

Outside in the distance a wildcat did growl
Two riders were approaching, the wind began to howl



Bob Dylan


----------



## HaShev (Jan 1, 2016)

Where Was Your Heart (When You Needed It Most )
 by Soft Cell
Can't list just one line, it's to complex.
www.lyricsfreak.com/s/soft+cell/where+was+your+heart+when+you+needed+it+most_20340245.html


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 2, 2016)

You can say that you're leading me on
But it's just what I want you to do
Don't you notice how hoplessly I'm lost
That's why I'm following you.....
On my own....
Would I wander through this wonderland alone?
Never knowing my right foot from my left
My hat from my glove
I'm too misty - and too much in love......

*(Misty - Johnny Mathis)*


----------



## Militants (Jan 2, 2016)

Petter feat Clemens - "Bygger broer"


----------



## Snouter (Jan 2, 2016)

Spill the soul

Fill the hole...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2016)

I go to parties, sometimes until four
It's hard to leave when you can't find the door
It's tough to handle this fortune and fame
Everybody's so different, I haven't changed


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2016)

Blowin' and burnin' blinded by thirst
They didn't see the stop sign; Took a turn for the worst
She said, "Listen, baby. You can hear the engine ring.
"We've been up and down this highway; haven't seen a god-damn thing."
He said, "Call the doctor. I think I'm gonna crash."
"The doctor say he's coming but you gotta pay in cash."
They were rushing down that freeway; Messed around and got lost
They didn't care they were just dyin' to get off.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 3, 2016)

ell, I heard there was a secret chord
That David played and it pleased the Lord
But you don't really care for music, do you?
Well it goes like this:
The fourth, the fifth, the minor fall and the major lift
The baffled king composing Hallelujah


----------



## Desperado (Jan 3, 2016)

I stood on the rail 'til I saw that train
Just to see how my heart would react
Now some people say that you shouldn't tempt fate
And for them I can not disagree
But I never learned nothing from playing it safe
I say fate should not tempt me


----------



## Desperado (Jan 3, 2016)

I smoke marijuana
But I can't get behind your wars.
And most of what I do believe
Is against most of your laws

I'm a fugitive from injustice
But I'm goin' to be free.
Cause your rules and regulations
They don't do the thing for me


----------



## Desperado (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes, I am a pirate two hundred years too late
Cannons don't thunder there's nothin' to plunder
I'm an over forty victim of fate
Arriving too late, arriving too late

But I've done a bit of smugglin'
I've run my share of grass
Made enough money to buy Miami
But I pissed it away so fast
Never meant to last


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm not the only soul who's accused of hit and run
Tire tracks all across your back
I can, I can see you had your fun
But, darlin' can't you see my signals turn from green to red
And with you I can see a traffic jam straight up ahead


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2016)

Down the street you can hear her scream "you're a disgrace"
As she slams the door in his drunken face,
And now he stands outside and all the neighbors start to gossip and drool.

He cries "Oh girl, you must be mad,
What happened to the sweet love you and me had?"
Against the door he leans and starts a scene,
And his tears fall and burn the garden green.

And so castles made of sand, fall in the sea, eventually.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2016)

Picture yourself in a boat on a river
With tangerine trees and marmalade skies
Somebody calls you, you answer quite slowly
A girl with kaleidoscope eyes
Cellophane flowers of yellow and green
Towering over your head
Look for the girl with the sun in her eyes
And she's gone


----------



## Desperado (Jan 3, 2016)

Hand out the arms and ammo
We're gonna blast our way through here
We've got to get together sooner or later because the revolutions here
And you know it's right and you know that it's right


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 3, 2016)

*Best Lines from Songs ... Which do you like.... ?*

*The ones you snorted..*


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 3, 2016)

"And the moment I can feel that you feel that way too, is when I fall in love with you." -Natalie Cole


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 3, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> *Best Lines from Songs ... Which do you like.... ?*
> 
> *The ones you snorted..*


 
If you got bad news, you want to kick them blues, cocaine
When your day is done, and you want to run cocaine


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 4, 2016)

Desperado said:


> Hand out the arms and ammo
> We're gonna blast our way through here
> We've got to get together sooner or later because the revolutions here
> And you know it's right and you know that it's right



It's been a few years since I found a oldies song I'd missed.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 4, 2016)

How about a tuna melt anyone?

Moving forward using all my breath 
Making love to you was never second best 
I saw the world crashing all around your face 
Never really knowing it was always mesh and lace


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 4, 2016)

Then as it was, then again it will be
An' though the course may change sometimes
Rivers always reach the sea
Blind stars of fortune, each have several rays
On the wings of maybe, down in birds of prey
Kind of makes me feel sometimes, didn't have to grow
But as the eagle leaves the nest, it's got so far to go
Changes fill my time, baby, that's alright with me
In the midst I think of you, and how it used to be
Did you ever really need somebody, And really need 'em bad
Did you ever really want somebody, The best love you ever had
Do you ever remember me, baby, did it feel so good
'Cause it was just the first time, And you knew you would
Through the eyes an' I sparkle, Senses growing keen
Taste your love along the way, See your feathers preen
Kind of makes makes me feel sometimes, Didn't have to grow
We are eagles of one nest, The nest is in our soul
Vixen in my dreams, with great surprise to me
Never thought I'd see your face the way it used to be
Oh darlin', oh darlin'
I'm never gonna leave you. I never gonna leave
Holdin' on, ten years gone
Ten years gone, holdin' on, ten years gone


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 5, 2016)

Now, there's one in California who's been cursing my name
'Cause I found me a better lover in the UK
Hey, hey, until I made my getaway
One, two, three, they gonna run back to me
'Cause I'm the best baby that they never gotta keep
One, two, three, they gonna run back to me
They always wanna come, but they never wanna leave
Ex's and the oh, oh, oh's they haunt me
Like ghosts they want me to make 'em all
They won't let go
Ex's and oh's


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 6, 2016)

All I can say is that my life is pretty plain
I like watchin' the puddles gather rain
And all I can do is just pour some tea for two
And speak my point of view but it's not sane, it's not sane
I just want someone to say to me
I'll always be there when you wake
You know I'd like to keep my cheeks dry today
So stay with me and I'll have it made

*NO RAIN - Blind Melon*


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2016)

I remember standing on the corner at midnight
Trying to get my courage up
There was this long lovely dancer in a little club downtown
I loved to watch her do her stuff
Through the long lonely nights she filled my sleep
Her body softly swaying to that smoky beat


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 6, 2016)

konradv said:


> I remember standing on the corner at midnight
> Trying to get my courage up
> There was this long lovely dancer in a little club downtown
> I loved to watch her do her stuff
> ...


 ... down on Main Street!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 6, 2016)

Well I’m not paralyzed
But, I seem to be struck by you
I want to make you move
Because you’re standing still
If your body matches
What your eyes can do
You’ll probably move right through
Me on my way to you


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I make a rich woman beg
> I'll make a good woman steal
> I'll make an old woman blush
> And make a young girl squeal
> ...


Pastor tells the lady it'll be alright Just pray so you can see the pearly gates so white
So the lady prays and prays and prays and prays 

It's everlasting, there's nothing wrong with praying, it's what she's asking
She's asking the Lord, to let her cope So one day she can see the golden ropes

What you pray for God, will give To be able to cope in this world we live in
The word cope and the word change are directly opposite, not the same

She should have been praying to change her woes But pastor said, "Pray to cope with those"
The government is happy with most baptist churches 'Coz we don't do a damn thing to try to nurture

Brothers and sisters on a revolution Baptist teaches, dying is the only solution
Passiveness causes others to pass us by 
I throw my line until I've made my decision Until then, I'm still fishin' 4 religion


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Well I’m not paralyzed
> But, I seem to be struck by you
> I want to make you move
> Because you’re standing still
> ...


One mile to every inch of
Your skin like porcelain
One pair of candy lips and
Your bubblegum tongue

And if you want love
We'll make it
Swim in a deep sea
Of blankets
Take all your big plans
And break 'em
This is bound to be a while

Your body is a wonderland


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2016)

Here's a tougher one.   Xed out are the lines that would give it away.

_And what costume shall the poor girl wear_
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
_Why silks and linens of yesterday's gowns_
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
_And what will she do with Thursday's rags
When Monday comes around
She'll turn once more to Sunday's clown and cry behind the door_


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 6, 2016)

...Sweet blossom come on under the willow
We can have high times if you'll abide
We can discover the wonders of nature
Rolling in the rushes down by the riverside

She's got everything delightful
She's got everything I need
Takes the wheel when I'm seeing double
Pays my ticket when I speed

...
She's got everything delightful
She's got everything I need
A breeze in the pines in the summer night moonlight
Crazy in the sunlight yes indeed

Sometimes when the cuckoo's crying
When the moon is halfway down
Sometimes when the night is dying
I take me out and I wander round
I wander round


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 6, 2016)

konradv said:


> Here's a tougher one.   Xed out are the lines that would give it away.
> 
> _And what costume shall the poor girl wear_
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> ...


 
Hmmm don't know that one....


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ...Sweet blossom come on under the willow
> We can have high times if you'll abide
> We can discover the wonders of nature
> Rolling in the rushes down by the riverside
> ...


Sugar Magnolia


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a tougher one.   Xed out are the lines that would give it away.
> ...


Gotta be an old fart to know this one.


The Velvet Underground & Nico- All Tomorrow's Parties


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 11, 2016)

She's superfreakin'.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 11, 2016)

As if we were still lovers

Still freakin'.


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 12, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I've got better idea!  Fuck me, you ugly son of a bitch
> 
> The way you squeeze my lemon I think I'm gonna fall right out of bed
> 
> ...


Wow Zappa, Didn't expect to see that. I think I can still sing the whole album.

I dreamed I was an Eskimo...

Other gems from that album

"Look here brother who you jiving with that cosmic debris"

Just keep your nose
To the grindstone they say
Will that redeem us, Uncle Reemus?
I can't wait til mah 'fro is full grown
I'll just throw away my doo-rag at home
I'll take a drive to
Beverly Hills
Just before dawn
And knock the little jockeys
Off the rich peoples lawn
And before they get up
I'll be gone

"It doesn't, and you can't, I won't, and it don't
it hasn't, it isn't, it even ain't, and it shouldn't
it couldn't"

And of course

Watch out where the huskies go
and don't you eat that yellow snow


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2016)

baileyn45 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I've got better idea!  Fuck me, you ugly son of a bitch
> ...



I did a thread in music on the Inca Roads soloos. The guy had no peers as a guitar player


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> She's superfreakin'.


 Omg! My wedding song! (Lol)


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 12, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


No doubt there. He was the poster child for "being one of a kind".
I shook his hand once.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 20, 2016)

You don't have to take this crap
You don't have to sit back and relax
You can actually try changing it
I know we've always been taught to rely

Upon those in authority -
But you never know until you try
How things just might be -
If we came together so strongly


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 20, 2016)

Are you gonna try to make this work
Or spend your days down in the dirt
You see things can change
Yes an' walls come tumbling down


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 20, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Are you gonna try to make this work
> Or spend your days down in the dirt
> You see things can change
> Yes an' walls come tumbling down


Tidy !


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 20, 2016)

If I was beautiful like you
Oh the things I would do
Those not so blessed would by crying out murder
And I'd just laugh and get away with it too
Like you do
If I was beautiful like you
I would never be at fault
I'd walk in the rain between the rain drops
Bringing traffic to a halt
But that will never be
That will never never be
Cause I'm not beautiful like you
I'm beautiful like me


Read more: Joy Drop - Beautiful Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

How can you just leave me standing?
Alone in a world that's so cold? (So cold)
Maybe I'm just too demanding
Maybe I'm just like my father too bold
Maybe you're just like my mother
She's never satisfied (She's never satisfied)
Why do we scream at each other
This is what it sounds like
When doves cry
Touch if you will my stomach
Feel how it trembles inside
You've got the butterflies all tied up
Don't make me chase you
Even doves have pride


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 21, 2016)

Old dogs care about you even when you make mistakes
God bless little children while they're still young to hate

Ain't but three things in this world worth a solitary dime
But old dogs and children and watermelon wine"


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 21, 2016)

Another gem from Tom T Hall

I love little baby ducks, old pick-up trucks
Slow movin' trains and rain
I love little country streams, sleep without dreams
Sunday school in May and hay
And I love you too

I love leaves in the wind, pictures of my friends
Birds of the world and squirrels
I love coffee in a cup, little fuzzy pups
Bourbon in a glass and grass
And I love you too

I love honest open smiles, kisses from a child
Tomatoes on the vine and onions
I love winners when they cry, losers when they try
Music when it's good and life
And I love you too


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 21, 2016)

Maybe we'll never be seen together
At night on a crowded street
I may never reach across your body
And kill the light when you're asleep
Maybe I'll never watch you dressing
Or sound too familiar on the phone
But I can touch your hand that's against me
And take that moment home
That's as close as I'll get to loving you
Even though there's nothing else I'd rather do
I can dream, I can hope, I can see but still I know
That's as close as I'll get to loving you


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 21, 2016)

Where is the sun?
The sun that used to shine on me
Where has it gone?
Or is it just a memory?

I looked through the window
Staring at the sky
Waiting for a moment
That always passed me by


Read more: Eric Clapton - Black Summer Rain Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 24, 2016)

Love hurts
Love scars
Love wounds and marks
Any heart not tough or strong enough
To take a lot of pain, take a lot of pain
Love is like a cloud, it holds a lot of rain
Love hurts,
Ooo-oo love hurts


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes, I've hurt your pride, and I know
What you've been through
You should give me a chance
This can't be the end
I'm still loving you


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 29, 2016)

Ooh, baby, anytime my world gets crazy
All I have to do
to calm it,
Is just think of you
'Cause when I think of you, baby,
Nothin' else seems to matter


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 29, 2016)

You're better than the best
I'm lucky just to linger in your light
Cooler then the flip side of my pillow, that's right
Completely unaware
Nothing can compare to where you send me......
You make me smile like the sun
Fall out of bed, sing like a bird
Dizzy in my head, spin like a record
Crazy on a Sunday night
You make me dance like a fool
Forget how to breathe
Shine like gold, buzz like a bee
Just the thought of you can drive me wild
Oh, you make me smile


----------



## konradv (Jan 29, 2016)

In memory of Paul Kantner, RIP.

*At first I was iridescent.
Then, I became transparent.
Finally, I was absent.*


----------



## mgh80 (Jan 31, 2016)

You my friend
I will defend
And if we change
Well I'll love you anyway


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2016)

You talk about people, you don't even know
And you talk about places, you NEVER go
You talk about your girl, from head to toe
I said your mouth's moving fast, and your brain's moving slow

You talk too much You never shut up!!
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never shut up

You're the instigator, the orator of the town
You're the worst when you converse, just a big mouth clown
You talk when you're awake, I heard you talk when you sleep
Has anyone ever told you, that talk is cheap


----------

